# The Most Boring Cities In Europe



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

According to the users of http://www.tripadvisor.com the most boring cities in Europe are:

1) Bruxelles
2) Zürich
3) Oslo
4) Warszawa 
5) Zagreb 

...more info at:
http://www.tripadvisor.com/PressCenter-i176-c1-Press_Releases.html
(here they only show the top 3 - I got the top 5 from jp.dk)

Other results:

*Best Bargain European Cities:*
1. Prague
2. Budapest
3. Lisbon

* Most Expensive European Cities:*
1. London
2. Paris
3. Rome

* European Cities with the Most Friendly and Helpful Locals:*
1. Dublin
2. Amsterdam
3. London

* European Cities with the Best Cuisine:*
1. Paris
2. Rome
3. Florence

* European Cities with the Best Shopping:*
1. Paris
2. London
3. Rome

* European Cities with the Best Night Life:*
1. London
2. Amsterdam
3. Paris

* European Cities with the Best Public Parks:*
1. London
2. Paris
3. Barcelona, Amsterdam (tie)

* Most Romantic European Cities:*
1. Paris
2. Venice
3. Rome

* European Cities with the Most Attractive Locals:*
1. Rome
2. Paris
3. Stockholm

* Cleanest European Cities:*
1. Zurich
2. Copenhagen
3. Stockholm

* Dirtiest European Cities:*
1. London
2. Paris
3. Rome

* European Cities with the Most Unfriendly Hosts:*
1. Paris
2. London
3. Moscow


----------



## Joshapd (May 21, 2004)

European Cities with the Most Friendly and Helpful Locals:
1. Dublin
2. Amsterdam
3. London

European Cities with the Most Unfriendly Hosts:
1. Paris
2. London
3. Moscow

So the locals are nice in London but the hosts aren't?!


----------



## Onoudidnt (Feb 24, 2008)

parisians are only unfriendly if you are ignorant enough to go there without basic french. if you make an honest attempt to speak it they are wonderful


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

^^ "Not speaking French" isn't ignorance at all! Most peoples reckon that their language is not an international language and don't really get upset if you don't speak it.

And it's odd because Europe has so many cities and, however, London, Paris and Rome get cited so many times heh.


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

What the **** is trip advisor . A real joke :lol:


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

and Madrid is not there in nightlife??? jjjj oh my god!!! none can believe thisss!! even what Schmidt has said,,,,,,,


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Zagreb for sure...


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Peshu said:


> What the **** is trip advisor . A real joke :lol:


It's the worlds largest homepage about traveling...no big thing:bash:


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

schmidt said:


> ^^ "Not speaking French" isn't ignorance at all! Most peoples reckon that their language is not an international language and don't really get upset if you don't speak it.
> 
> And it's odd because Europe has so many cities and, however, London, Paris and Rome get cited so many times heh.


On the countryside in France I have heard too many people complaining about the attitude of Parisians. If tourists would be speaking French, this could be different, but still French non-Parisians are more friendly.


----------



## futureproof (Nov 2, 2006)

so people say the same

i´ve heard lots of people saying parisians are really rude to people


----------



## Mariachi McMuffin (Mar 28, 2008)

Is Paris really THAT bad? Every list I have seen in regards to "biggest jerks" lists Paris at the top. I want to go there, but I dont fancy the idea of having to buy higher valued Euros to be treated like some serf.


----------



## webeagle12 (Oct 1, 2007)

Peshu said:


> What the **** is trip advisor . A real joke :lol:


go Google it and see, then talk :bash:


----------



## Joey313 (May 2, 2006)

wow they even have boring names 
1) Bruxelles
2) Zürich
3) Oslo
4) Warszawa 
5) Zagreb


----------



## Alexriga (Nov 25, 2007)

Mariachi McMuffin said:


> Is Paris really THAT bad? Every list I have seen in regards to "biggest jerks" lists Paris at the top. I want to go there, but I dont fancy the idea of having to buy higher valued Euros to be treated like some serf.


yes, it is. mostly they are suckers who are just unfriendly to visitors. if you start speaking English without some french words at the beginning they sure won't answer you. City is great, you may also visit Disneyland and awesome castles in France.


----------



## mex90 (Mar 31, 2008)

Eurepean cities with the best shopping:
Milano
Paris
London


----------



## city_life (Apr 4, 2007)

most boring city in europe: LONDON!!


----------



## Mariachi McMuffin (Mar 28, 2008)

Alexriga said:


> yes, it is. mostly they are suckers who are just unfriendly to visitors. if you start speaking English without some french words at the beginning they sure won't answer you. City is great, you may also visit Disneyland and awesome castles in France.


damn, thats a shame.


----------



## Kame (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, Germany really kicks a*s on these lists! 

But London: The DIRTIEST city??? Never!
I remember that it was impossible to find a trash can there, but there still was no trash on the streets anyway.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

What is so boring about Brussels? 

I always thought it looked nice in pictures. It must be very interesting because it's the HQ of the EU (I'm guessing), and it has a great location near London, Amsterdam, and Paris. I would like to visit it. :dunno:


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

Brussels isn't that boring, it is considered by the public view as boring because of all the EU institutions there. It is a great place to go for example to a restaurant (I rather eat in Brussels than in Paris for the food itself).


----------

